# part kits



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

What part kits do you carry? Delta stems, springs etc.? Assorment of O-rings, seats, etc.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like repair kits.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

....


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like repair kits.


Where did you get the delta repair kits ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgot my O ring kit...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Where did you get the delta repair kits ?












Had 'em so long, I don't recall.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Had 'em so long, I don't recall.


Darnit I've been looking it seems repair kits are getting harder to find


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Darnit I've been looking it seems repair kits are getting harder to find












Wolverine Brass has one in their catalog. Delta parts that is.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i miss having repair kits .... .. ( adds it to the list of things to find)


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Cant find that stuff in supply houses anymore. They love to shove the" replace the whole valve" down your throat. Would have better luck in an old hardware store.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe creed still carries different kits as well. Bibb washers, handle screws, delta, o-rings, etc...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I believe creed still carries different kits as well. Bibb washers, handle screws, delta, o-rings, etc...


Oops, not Creed anymore. Now it is called Plumbmaster.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stecar said:


> Cant find that stuff in supply houses anymore. They love to shove the" replace the whole valve" down your throat. Would have better luck in an old hardware store.











Try and find a ballcock repair kit. Many 'technicians' want to replace rather than repair.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I still have a few complete P&M kits. Also, carry Crane Dial-ese, Chicago, Delta and a couple other specific repair kits.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Where did you get the delta repair kits ?














Check this company. They have some awesome repair kits.
http://www.crestgood.com/catalog/Ch 01 complete.pdf


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I got a Delta/waltec one from the Delta rep.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They have a really good stock.
http://www.hodesco.com/products/INT...yDirection=&SearchKey=SK32933AM&CurrentPage=2


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Oops, not Creed anymore. Now it is called Plumbmaster.


plum master has almost every kit you would ever want. The master catalog is almost three inches thick.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

stecar said:


> Cant find that stuff in supply houses anymore. They love to shove the" replace the whole valve" down your throat. Would have better luck in an old hardware store.


I have repaired many a faucet and shower valve and even a ballcock or two on historic pieces. That said many times repairs are just not as good as a new one. I always recommend new ones even if I repair it. Repairs even done by the best of plumbers always seem to have a higher callback rate, and that leads to unhappy plumbers and or cutomers. I can keep a compression stem faucet going forever if you can afford it, but all it takes is a few good over tightenings by the homeowner and you will be back.

Now delta and carttridge type faucets are a different story and I repair them if the customer prefers and they will come apart, but I still give the option of a new one!


----------

